# "Old Honesty" Indian Cigar Bank



## acooks

Found this Antique cast iron Cigar Indian Bank at a Flea Market today.


----------



## epackage

Sorry to say that I don't think it's antique, this and another version were recently made....Here's the other style with the box...


----------



## epackage

There's this one being sold on E-Bay as well, notice how the wear on the letters is the same as your example, sadly some people will pay good money without doing their homework. I hope you got it fairly cheap...Jim


----------



## LC

I was always told that the surface on old cast iron pieces is very smooth . Repros usually have a very rough looking finish , not sure if that holds true with all of it though .


----------



## epackage

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> There's this one being sold on E-Bay as well, notice how the wear on the letters is the same as your example, sadly some people will pay good money without doing their homework. I hope you got it fairly cheap...Jim


 I guess this point doesn't matter as it seems the one on E-Bay and the one I referenced are one in the same. I guess you just listed it on E-Bay...good luck. I don not think it's old ...Jim


----------



## epackage

Aaron can we see pic's of the back of the indian and the bottom of the bank?
       Jim


----------



## Leasacks

Be careful buying the old cast iron banks. They are repro'd for sure. My boyfriend has one from since he was a kid that we researched to be EXACTLY like one that was worth a lot. Unfortunately, with a little more research, the bottom says "Taiwan" ... Repro'd !  []


----------



## LC

They also say that the repos have a phillips head screw holding them together in stead of a flat head screw . That is easily replaced to help make it look like an old one . There are people out there that will gladly take advantage of people to make a buck .


----------



## acooks

I appreciate all the informaion on this.  It is indeed a reproduction and have removed it from Ebay.  Got so excited when I saw it.  Does look cool though so it is all good.  Only paid 10 bucks for it. On a better note for 5 bucks I got this Bailey/Stanley wood planer No 5 with the 3 patent dates on it.  This I know is real.


----------

